# Out-Of-State Academy



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Could someone fill me in on reciprocity of out-of-state police academies? Does MA accept out of state certifications?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

They look at it on a state by state basis from what I understand.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

go to this link. http://www.state.ma.us/mptc/records.htm

You will need to give a break down of all your academy classes, basically you will be photo copying of all your documentation.

I had a full time academy from Virginia and I was able to transfer to Mass.
This is only the begining. :roll:

pm me for anything further.
good luck


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

I also went through the process and I can tell you that it doesn't move too fast and that you need to be diligent and on MPOC's back regularly to get it done.

ntvs is right you need to provide documentation regarding your academy content. The responsibility is yours to provide the info they evaluate. 

So if all you tell them is you went to a fulltime academy in the State of EAST CUPCAKE they won't look into what the course of instruction was. They only look at what you give them so give them as much as you can to make your case. ( I personally think that they just like to make you jump through hoops. They wouldn't look at my request until I gave them tons of documentation but.... then told me that they didn't need to look at it because one of their staff was familiar with the state I was coming from so they knew it was ok!!)

If they find that your academy is acceptable you will be given an advisory letter stating that if a request for exemption from the MPOC academy is made the MPOC is likely to act favorably on.

The reason you get this letter is that only the agency that is going to employ you can actualy request the exemption. Don't lose the letter, it tells the agencies you apply to that the expemption is likely to be given.

There will also be conditions attached that you must pass the Mass Law Exam, be current in CPR, First responder and Firearms certifications.

Also, it must be less than five years since your last fulltime appointment.
If it's more than five years you'll need to do the MPOC Academy.


Feel free to PM me as well if you want.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

tex dep is right on the money! 

Im sorry that I didnt type it all out.

I guess you saved me some time.  

Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

texdep...who exactly do you contact to start the process of getting an expemption for an out of state academy? If you can just point me in the direction that would be a big help!!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

A friend of mine who worked in Florida local PD, then Broward County SD moved up here and they told him he would have to go through the academy again (36 w/ over 10 yrs exp). Long story short he said FU and got another job. Maybe they're not as anal these days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

Most police departments in Mass will not excepts out of state certifications for police officers. It is very hard to find one chief who will except your out of state certification. It is very rare most depts wnat to send you thru the academy.


----------



## jmazz34 (Jun 25, 2002)

I transfered from Maine 1 and 1/2 years ago. You have to contact the academy and fax them an outline of the classes and the hours of training you received at your out-of -state academy. If you get a response (in writing) that the training will be favorable, then you can get hired by a MA Department. Only after you get hired, the academy will tell you you need to take is the law exame. If you need further training then the Department will have to pay for the classes.


----------

